# Snowdonia Sunrise



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Flying visit to Anglesey this weekend. Sun rises behind the Snowdonia National Park mountains on a cold and windy January morning. Viewed from near Llanddwyn Island on Newborough beach in Anglesey. Getting to the car park at half past seven I could see the faint glow of red on some of the clouds and thought, this might be good! A very brisk walk along the beach, whilst the sky was intensifying I was questioning whether I'd get to the vantage point in time. It got to the point when I had to just stop and shoot it as I didn't know how long it would last. The image is made up of nine images stitched together horizontally - original panoramic is 21,000 pixels wide.










Got some more from this weekend, will put them up tomorrow 

Cheers,
drew


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great capture...:thumb:


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Stunning.


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

superb...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

stunning as always


----------

